# Handlebar or Helmet light to start



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not the kind of rider that's going to drop massive coin on lights, but want some decent equipment. Due to this fact, I will be buying either a handlebar OR helmet light to start. I wanted to get some input on which one i should invest in first. The other one will be purchased down the road. 

Thanks all!!!


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I would suggest getting a light that can be used either as bar or helmet light. But I were going out with just one light it would be a helmet light.

Due to "safety" issues I would not suggest going out with just one light. And if you do ride with just one light I suggest picking your ride route carefully and keeping your speed in check. You never know when you light will fail (and it will one day). With one light you dont want to be suck 10miles from your car on advanced single track. Nor do you want to flying down a great DH when everything goes black.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's great advise, I appreciate it. I was looking at the minewt 250 which can be mounted handlebar or helmet with an additional mount purchases seperately. I don't plan on doing a great deal of night riding, at least not until spring is in full swing. Anyone have any feedback on this light. I would prefer something with a built in battery.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Fatnoob is dead-on with his post. That 250 is going to be pretty weak in it's output compared to a lot of lights out there now. If you want a self contained light then you be do much better with the flashlights that have been discussed at length on this forum. I bought one from dealextreme that puts out over 500 lumens and it cost me $30 for the flashlight, $10 for 2 rechargeable batteries, and another $10 for a charger. This little flashlight has the output of two of those minewt 250's so I would rather use that over the minewt. I would suggest reading through some of the flashlight posts around here and seriously consider going that route. You could get 2 flashlights equaling over 1000 actual lumens with a charger and extra batteries and mounts for the price of the minewt 250.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

MaximusHQ said:


> Fatnoob is dead-on with his post. That 250 is going to be pretty weak in it's output compared to a lot of lights out there now. If you want a self contained light then you be do much better with the flashlights that have been discussed at length on this forum. I bought one from dealextreme that puts out over 500 lumens and it cost me $30 for the flashlight, $10 for 2 rechargeable batteries, and another $10 for a charger. This little flashlight has the output of two of those minewt 250's so I would rather use that over the minewt. I would suggest reading through some of the flashlight posts around here and seriously consider going that route. You could get 2 flashlights equaling over 1000 actual lumens with a charger and extra batteries and mounts for the price of the minewt 250.


Great info. I've been digging through looking for some of these lights. If you'd like to share some links that would be stellar.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I bought 3 of http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39359 along with 6 batteries, charger, and 2 bar mounts for right at $100 shipped. I velcro strap one onto my helmet and the other 2 on the bars and it's very bright. I do want some better throw so am going to try some different reflectors, but as-is they're fine for riding even on medium.

The added bonus is they are regular flashlights that I use at home when needed.


----------



## tyrion (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the same light (SKU 39359) and it works well. I use it on my helmet. I actually prefer it to the 3 mode P7 torch because I can run the medium brightness most of the time and switch to high for any downhill.

I also have a magicshine with a flood reflector on the bars. 

I'd rather have two inexpensive lights than one underpowered light, for the reasons mentioned above. The chances of two lights failing at the same time are extremely low. 

I think the Minewt 250 would be perfect for a road bike. It's not powerful enough for trail use.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

The problem with NR stuff is the price of a second battery. Too expensive and you really ought to have back up batteries.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

SuperJETT said:


> I bought 3 of http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39359 along with 6 batteries, charger, and 2 bar mounts for right at $100 shipped. I velcro strap one onto my helmet and the other 2 on the bars and it's very bright. I do want some better through so am going to try some different reflectors, but as-is they're fine for riding even on medium.
> 
> The added bonus is they are regular flashlights that I use at home when needed.


Is this one worth the extra $2-3 more?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.50319


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a Gemini Titan with a helmet mount. Love the light so far. I absolutely prefer the light mounted on my head while trail riding, and actually have started mounting it on my head for my "fitness" rides on the street and around town. Having a light shining where you are looking is awesome.

EDIT: The only time I will bar mount my light now is when I am using my bike for transport at night. Yes, a bright ass light may be overkill for just riding to the bar, but you wouldn't believe how cars respond to it (compared to a wimpie Knog light that I used to use). I now feel light I can ride with confidence in the city.

Ryan



carguy4471 said:


> I'm not the kind of rider that's going to drop massive coin on lights, but want some decent equipment. Due to this fact, I will be buying either a handlebar OR helmet light to start. I wanted to get some input on which one i should invest in first. The other one will be purchased down the road.
> 
> Thanks all!!!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if you're into flashlights, check out Solarforce stuff. these are getting stellar reviews on Candlepowerforums (do a search on CPF for Solarforce in thread titles) and they are a lot cheaper.

Solarforce L2i host (silver or sand colored)- $8
Solarforce XPG R5 0.8-4.2v, 3-mode drop-in (up to 300 lumens) $15
handlebar mount-$5

the L2i is made to be used with 3 AAA batteries, but many people have been able to run it on a single 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery just fine. you can buy four of those little flashlight hosts, drop-ins, batteries, and two handlebar mounts for $135 from www.Solarforce-sales.com, (all you need is a helmet mounting system) then continue to upgrade and customize the system with new LEDs, additional batteries, stainless steel parts, etc. any you can use them with AAA or 18650 batteries, and use them around the house, camping, in the car, for home defense, etc. I am about to buy a set of them as soon as I get paid for a writing gig I just did.

this stuff is a lot better in quality than anything on Dealextreme and, although it's shipped from Hong Kong, I have heard that they ship a LOT faster than DX.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

geek81 said:


> Is this one worth the extra $2-3 more?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.50319


I have no idea, the 39359 are the only ones I have.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

Spend as much as you can afford and make it a helmet mount.

I cheaped out my first time and spend $120 on NR halogen (about 6 years ago). It was OK, but within a year I spent $350 to get a Dinotte LED setup. The NR just sits in the garage now, I wish I had spent the money at the beginning.

If only one light, then make it helmet mount. Your helmet light will be pointed where your eyes are pointed, which is more that you can say for your handlebars. But really you should consider 2 lights, one for the helmet and one for the bar.

Chris


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

geek81 said:


> Is this one worth the extra $2-3 more?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.50319


1. DX can take a loooong time to ship. sometimes it's not so bad, but my brother ordered some stuff and it took over five months!

2. Ultrafire stuff is not that great. if you want Ultrafire stuff, get a P60 dropin light like the wf-501b. or go Solarforce.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

cdouble said:


> Spend as much as you can afford and make it a helmet mount.
> 
> I cheaped out my first time and spend $120 on NR halogen (about 6 years ago). It was OK, but within a year I spent $350 to get a Dinotte LED setup. The NR just sits in the garage now, I wish I had spent the money at the beginning.
> 
> ...


I will at some point, probably not in the too distant future, have two lights. But because I don't want to go too cheap, I'm only ordering one for the time being. I just wasn't sure which to start with.

I can't say as I'm keen on the DX idea. Although the cost savings is an attractive one I would much prefer to have something purpose built and reviewed by members of the community on a larger scale.

Some of the lights I see folks talk about are very spendy, to the point I wouldn't even consider buying them. I think under $200 is a must, closer to $100 per light would be preferable.

Are any of the MS lights sold on DX worth the $$?? They claim 900 lumens but I don't buy that for a second. The mounts don't look fantastic either. A wonky little band, really?

I've also been looking at cygolite mitycross stuff a little. What else should I be considering?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

read the thread "magicshine announcement." geoman is temporarily stopped selling them because the batteries were junk. my vote still goes for some quality, inexpensive flashlights like Solarforce. get one of those Two Fish blocks to mount it on your helmet and you're set.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Under $100/light gets you down to flashlight territory if you want any real brightness, but 'good' flashlight territory.

Here's a crappy blackberry shot from Saturday night of my 3 DX mc-3 lights. It's really very bright in person, especially with the snow.


----------

